# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  εντονη φαγουρα και ξεπουπουλιασμα γυρω απο το λαιμο

## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα στη παρεα!εχω 4 καναρινια και τα 2 απο αυτα παρουσιαζουν εντονη φαγουρα και βγαζουν τα πουπουλα γυρω απο το λαιμο.τα καναρινια ειναι αρσενικα και τα ειχα παντα μεσα.εχουν σταματησει να κελαηδανε τα τρια απο αυτα και μονο ενα κατι κανει.απο οτι εχω αλιευσει στο ιντερνετ μαλλον ,μιλαμε για παρασιτα.η τροφη ειναι αψογη,τ πουλια ιδιαιτερως καθαρα ακι θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## amastro

Το ότι τα έχεις στην πένα, δεν εξασφαλίζει ότι δεν θα κάνουν εμφάνιση οι ψείρες.
Έχεις κάνει κάτι για πρόληψη;
Βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία τα πουλιά και τσέκαρε στις πιθανές κρυψώνες του κλουβιού.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ευχαριστω φιλε amastro για τη συμβουλη.επειδη ειμαι λιγακι αρχαριος(ασχολουμαι περιπου 3 χρονια) για ψειρες πως το ελεγχω?εχω ακουσει για κολλα α4 στο πατο και το βραδυ να κυτταξω με φακο,ισχυει?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης μιλησα με γιατρο που με εχει βοηθησει στο παρελθον και μου ειπε απο το τηλεφωνο να βαλω αυριο μια σταγονα pulmosan σε ολους και αλη μια φορα την αλλη τεταρτη και μετα να παω να τα δει.δε ξερω....με τους γατρους ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος.προτιμω τη γνωμη ανθρωπων που εχουν ασχοληθει χρονια με καναρινια.

----------


## amastro

Δίπλωσε μια ελαφρώς βρεγμένη χαρτοπετσέτα και βάλε τη κάπου στο κλουβί το βραδάκι.
Το πρωί, μπορείς να τσεκάρεις αν βρήκαν κρυψώνα οι ψείρες στο υγρό χαρτί.
Δες εδώ *Σύντομες πρακτικές πληροφορίες για την κόκκινη ψείρα*μερικές φωτογραφίες και όχι μόνο.

----------


## amastro

> επισης μιλησα με γιατρο που με εχει βοηθησει στο παρελθον και μου ειπε απο το τηλεφωνο να βαλω αυριο μια σταγονα pulmosan σε ολους και αλη μια φορα την αλλη τεταρτη και μετα να παω να τα δει.δε ξερω....με τους γατρους ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος.προτιμω τη γνωμη ανθρωπων που εχουν ασχοληθει χρονια με καναρινια.


Το pulmosan είναι για ακάρεα. Δεν είναι για τις ψείρες
Δες το θέμα που σου έγραψα παραπάνω και θα πάρεις μια ιδέα.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά τα καναρίνια σου έχουν ψείρα.
Είναι μια πιθανότητα.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ευχαριστω φιλε για τη βοηθεια.θα βαλω τη χαρτοπετσετα για ψειρες και το πρωι θα κυτταξω.αν δεν εχει ψειρες το πρωι βαζω pulmosan?για φωτο αυριο..θες φωτο απο ολα τα πουλια η ενδεικτικα απο ενα?

----------


## amastro

Μη βάλεις pulmosan ακόμα. Μπορεί να μη χρειαστεί να βάλεις.
Ας δούμε τα πουλάκια πρώτα (καλό θα ήταν να τα δούμε όλα).

----------


## ninos

Το pulmosan το δίνεις και για την κόκκινη ψείρα, αλλά λογικά ο γιατρός θα στο ανέφερε για ακαρεα τραχείας

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και μια φωτο των κοιλιων τους με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα και δεν αν εμφανιζουν κατι σαν λιπος κατω απο τα πουπουλα του λαιμου . Επισης δες στον ουρανισκο εσωτερικα αν εχουν κανενα λευκοκιτρινο σημειο εκτος απο το φυσιολογικο ροζουλι και βγαλε μια φωτο την τροφη που δινεις ή πες μας την μαρκα και την πληρη ονομασια της αν ειναι επωνυμη 


Αυγοτροφη ταιζεις και αν ναι ποια;  αν οχι , μηπως δινεις τη λεγομενη << κιτρινη βιταμινη >>  ;

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλημερα παιδια!!σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις συμβουλες.το προβλημα ειναι πως ειμαι αρχαριος και προσπαθω ενα ενα να κλεινω τα θεματα.θα χρειαστω σιγουρα τη κατανοηση σας.εκανα τη δοκιμη με τη χαρτοπετσετα για ψειρες και ειμαστε καθαροι απο ψειρες.τελειωσε αυτο...ηθελα να ρωτησω για τις φωτο..θελουμε να εστιασω καπου συγκεκριμενα στο πουλι η γενικα να φαινεται ολοκληρο το πουλι?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω....πως θα δω το ουρανισκο εσωτερικα???μου φαινεται υπερβολικα δυσκολο..υπαρχει μεθοδος?η τροφη που δινω και στα 4 καναρινια ειναι ελεγμενη 100% (σπεσιαλ με μπαριλα)την εχει ελεγξει φιλος καναρινας και εγγυαται για αυτη τη τροφη.αυγοτροφη δινω μονο στον ερρικο που ειναι πορτοκαλιος και στον φρου φρου που ειναι μοσαικ.κοκκινη αυγοτροφη της quiko σε συσκευασια αλλα δε θυμαμαι ποια ειναι συγκεκριμενα.εχω πεταξει το σακουλακι.και αυτη την αυγοτροφη την εχει εγκρινει μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο ο καναρινας.

----------


## jk21

δηλαδη το μιγμα σου δεν εχει αυτο τον σπορο ;  στρογγυλος καφεκοκκινος ή μαυρος 





Με ενδιαφερει να δεις αν η περιοχη που φαινεται εδω κιτρινη ( λαιμος και χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα .Δεν χρειαζεται να δεις εκει που ειναι μωβ )  αν ειναι κιτρινη ή ροζουλι 






Στον ουρανισκο ισως τα καταφερεις να δεις , αν βαλεις καθετα στο ραμφος εσωτερικα μια οδοντογλυφιδα (οπως εβαζε ο ραμπο το μαχαιρι στο στομα αν θυμασαι .... ) και φωτισεις με καποιο φακο .Η οδοντογλυφιδα το περιοριζει ωστε να το κλεισει

----------


## Μπιλλυ

φιλε δημητρη τον σπορο εννοεις το νιζερ?αν εννοεις αυτον, εχει

----------


## jk21

οχι 


το νιζερ ειναι αυτο 




εγω σε ρωτω για το μαυροκοκκινο στρογγυλο που εβαλα φωτο στο προηγουμενο ποστ

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ενταξει το ειδα εχει..πως λεγεται αυτος ο σπορος για να μαθαινω?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

δημητρη τωρα μπορεσα να ελεγξω και τις κοιλιες και στα 4 καναρινια.ειναι σε ολα ροζουλι χρωμα.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης μονο σε ενα καταφερα το κολπο με οδοντογλυφιδα για τον ουρανισκο.ειναι ροζ χωρις κατι αλλο.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης προσεξα πως τα φτερα και στους 4 στις ακρες του πανω μερους ειναι ερεθισμενα και λιγο ματωμενα.ειναι απο τη φαγουρα και το ξυσιμο?

----------


## jk21

Να κανεις αποπαρασιτωση με effipro 'ή frontline μια πολυ συντομη ψεκασια με τη μικρη συσκευασια , σε σβερκο με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα . Ασχετα αν δεν βρηκες , υπαρχει πιθανοτητα ψειρας 

Θα ηθελα και το μιγμα σε φωτο για να εκτιμησω το ποσοστο του σπορου σε αυτο και της κοιλιας (αλλα και η κοιλια να μην εχει θεμα , αν το ποσοστο ειναι σημαντικο , δεν αποκλειεται να τους ενοχλει το θυρεοειδη )

δες το θεμα και ειδικα απο το ποστ 11 και μετα

*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*καποτε μας το μαθανε ως ρουπσεν , ειναι ομως στην πραγματικοτητα rubsen (ρουμπσεν ) αν προκειτε για την brassica rapa (γογγυλοσπορος ) και rape seed  αν προκειται για την brassica napus ( ελαιοκραμβη ) 

Ο αρχεγονος σπορος εχει προβλημε με υπερβολικο ερουκικο οξυ και ουσιες που επηρεαζουν το θυρεοιδη (goitrogenic )

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλημερα στα παιδια.ακομη δε βρηκα χρονο για τις φωτο,σημερα θα τις ανεβασω.ηθελα να αναφερω και κατι που ειχα παρατηρησει και ειχα αμελησει να το αναφερω.την ωρα που κοιμουνται τα καναρινια, στα 2 απο τα 4(τουλαχιστον αυτα ακουσα)ακουγονται καποια τσικ τσικ ενω τα πουλια δεν ειναι ξυπνια.μπορει αυτο το γεγονος να μας οδηγησει καπου?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

δεν ακουγονται γενικα απο  το κλουβι.πλησιασα και ακουγεται απο το καναρινι.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

μιλησα και με το γιατρο και μου ειπε πως ολα δειχνουν για ακαρεα της τραχειας.να βαzω pulmosan καθε 3 μερες,συνομο 18 μερες.τι λετε εσεις?

----------


## amastro

Σου είπε να βάλεις 7 φορές Pulmosan στο πουλί, κάθε 3 ημέρες;

----------


## Μπιλλυ

οχι,μου ειπε να βαλω pulmosan μια φορα αυριο το πρωι(παρασκευη) και μετα να βαζω καθε 3ημερες μεχρι να συμπληρωθουν 6 μερες που θα εχω βαλει στο συνολο.(μεχρι 4 μαιου δηλαδη)

----------


## ndlns

Το ίδιο λέτε. Δηλαδή κάθε πουλί θα δεχτεί 7 φορές συνολικά το δηλητήριο! Πολύ μου φαίνεται και μένα! Οι οδηγίες του σκευάσματος άλλα λένε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Βασίλη, αν και είναι πολύ λίγες οι πιθανότητες για ακάρεα της τραχείας,
διάβασε λίγο αυτό:*Ακάρεα της τραχείας - θεραπεία.*

----------


## Μπιλλυ

δημητρη το διαβασα οκ καταλαβα ποσο τραγικο ακουγεται αυτο που μου ειπε ο πτηνιατρος για το pulmosan.το τσικ τσικ που ανεφερα οτι ακουω οταν κοιμουνται  μπορει να οφειλεται και σε κατι αλλο εκτος απο ακαρεα της τραχειας?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

δημητρη ξερω οτι δεν εχω στειλει φωτο ακομα αλλα επειδη ψιλοαποκλειεις τα ακαρεα παει καπου το μυαλο σου για το τι μπορει να τρεχει?

----------


## amastro

Καταρχήν, δες στο παρακάτω βίντεο στο 23:37 για το pulmosan.



Επίσης στο επόμενο βίντεο στο 39:09 λέει ότι τα ακάρεα τραχείας δεν είναι τόσο σύνηθες στα καναρίνια.

----------


## jk21

> δημητρη ξερω οτι δεν εχω στειλει φωτο ακομα αλλα επειδη ψιλοαποκλειεις τα ακαρεα παει καπου το μυαλο σου για το τι μπορει να τρεχει?


Σε παρεπεμψα σε ενα θεμα για το << ρουπσεν >>   .  Aν το διαβασες (μαλλον οχι για να με ρωτας τι αλλο υποψιαζομαι ως πιθανο προβλημα )  , θα ειδες οτι το αρχεγονο δεν ειναι τοσο αθωο και μπορει να επηρεασει τον θυρεοειδη (δεν εχουν ολα τα πουλια την ιδια προδιαθεση )  .Τοσο η κακη κατασταση στο φτερωμα και η ενοχληση που νοιωθουν εκει , οταν απο κατω ειναι ερεθισμενος ο αδενας , οσο και οι ηχοι που λες 


<< clicking sounds >>  οπως αναφερονται στην ξενη βιβλιογραφια , ειναι σχετικα συμπτωματα 

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/cause-...nges-in-birds/




> *4. Goiter/Iodine Deficiency
> *Goiter is an important cause of voice change or voice loss in the budgerigar, or parakeet (_Melopsittacus undulates_). Goiter, or iodine deficiency develops, in “budgies” fed all-seed diets lacking vitamin/ mineral supplementation. Clinical signs develop secondary to compression of the trachea and/or crop by the enlarged thyroid gland. In addition to a clicking respiratory noise, voice change and dyspnea, affected birds might also regurgitate.




Συμπτωματα παρομοια μπορουν να δωσουν και τα ακαρεα της τραχειας , οπου υπαρχουν (αν υπαρχουν ) αλλα δεν γινεται καποια πουλια σου να ειναι αρρωστα και καποια οχι με ενα τετοιο παρασιτο που παει απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη σε ολη την εκτροφη 

Θες να δωσεις pulmosan ; δωσε . Στην καταλληλη ασφαλη δοση . Δεν θελω να σχολιασω αυτη που σου συνεστησε ο κτηνιατρος . Τα παιδια με καλυψανε  


Περιμενω παντα τις φωτο ...  αν δω ενα ποσοστο ρουμπσεν πολυ πολυ μικρο , δεν θα μπορω να συνεχιζω να υποψιαζομαι οτι εχει σχεση  .Αν οχι , μαλλον η πιθανοτητα θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο ακαρεα . Βεβαια τετοιους ηχουν αλλα και ενοχληση στην περιοχη εχουν και τα πουλια με καντιντιαση στον προλοβο ( που οι τροφες με ζαχαρη ενισχυουν ακομα περισσοτερο ) αλλα και οι τριχομοναδες , ομως εκεινες δινουν και αλλα συμπτωματα που εσυ δεν εχεις και τις ξεχνας σε αυτη τη φαση

----------


## jk21

και δεν αποκλειω και τις ψειρες ...  να βαλεις effipro . Oχι ομως κοντα με τη χρηση pulmosan . To pulmosan μπορει να καταπολεμησει μεχρι ενος σημειου και αυτες ομως οχι σωστα αν δοθει στην κανονικη μη τοξικη δοση

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα!!θελω να αρχισω τη διαδικασια να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες.προσπαθησα λιγακι αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη.με ποιο τροπο θα το καταφερω?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ωραια,εβγαλα ακρη με φωτο.εδω ειναι η κοκκινη αυγοτροφη που δινω στο μοσαικ και στον πορτοκαλιο τον ερρικο και στη δευτερη φωτο ειναι η σπεσιαλ τροφη που δινω σε ολους καθε πρωι 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου.το χειμωνα εδινα 1 κουταλια του γλυκου καθε μερα.σιγα σιγα θα ανεβασω και τα πουλια.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

αυτος ειναι ο ερρικος.τον πηρα πριν εναμισι χρονο.απο τη πρωτη στιγμη απιστευτα φιλικος και κελαηδαει ακομα κι οταν ειναι σχετικα down.τον ειχα παντα μεσα με θερμοκρασια δωματιου γυρω στους 21 βαθμους.νομιζω ειναι αρκετα ανεβασμενη για καναρινια.ειχε παχυνει γενικως και τον αρχισα διαιτα με μιση μιση τροφη σπεσιαλ και ασπουρι μεχρι τον ιανουαριο.απο τοτε τρωει μονο τη σπεσιαλ και ειναι οκ.το προβλημα ειναι οτι φαγουριζεται αρκετα.εχει κι ενα ερεθισμο στο ποδι χαμηλα που με betadine στην αρχη και μετα epithol ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.θελω επισης να αναφερω πως εχω την εντυπωση πως μετα τη χρηση epithol αχισαν να φαγουριζονται σχεδον ολοι διοτι ειχα βαλει epithol σε ολους.και επειδη ειμαι σχετικα αρχαριος ολο και θα μου ξεφευγε λιγο το επιθολ προς τα φτερα.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

η διατροφη του ερρικου ειναι η σπεσιαλ τροφη που ανεβασα και η κοκκινη αυγοτροφη(οχι παξιμαδι)που επισης ανεβασα.σχεδον καθε κυριακη θα εχει αυγο βραστο και μια δυο φορες το μηνα φρουτο και λαχανικο.υπαρχει και σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι για ασβεστιο.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

αυτος ειναι και ο φρου φρου που εχει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.τον αγορασα μεσω φιλου καναρινα που μεσολαβησε σε γνωστο του για ενα καλο πουλι.τον πηρα 5 νοεμβριου σε αψογη κατασταση(απλα απιστευτα φοβιτσιαρης).τον ειχα κι αυτον παντα μεσα στις ιδιες συνθηκες με τους αλλους.η διατροφη του ιδια απολυτως και με τον πορτοκαλιο που ειδαμε προηγουμενως.καποια στιγμη πριν απο 1μισι μηνα παρουσιασε προβλημα στο ποδι.φανηκε το δαχτυλιδι να του προξενει προβλημα και ειχε πληγη ζορικη και δε πατουσε το ποδι.καθοταν σχεδον συνεχεια κατω σε μια γωνια.μετα τη χρηση betadine και επιθολ ολα καλα με το ποδι αλλα εχει πλεον τη φαγουρα και την ελλειψη πουπουλων στο λαιμο.βεβαια δε καθεται τουλαχιστον κατω πλεον.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ξεχασα να αναφερω πως απο τοτε που ειχε το προβλημα με το ποδι ο φρουφρου δεν εχει ξανακελαηδησει.

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπέρα Μπιλλυ!!!! Δεν μπορώ να εχω γνώμη εγω κ πιστεύω (με επιφύλαξη) κ καποιος άλλος διότι εάν δεν πιάσεις το πουλάκι να βγάλεις φωτό κοντινή στο προβλημα με το πόδι του αλλη μια στο λαιμό αλλη μια αλλη μια την κοιλιά του με παρατεταμένα τα πούπουλα δεξιά αριστερά και μια τελευταία φωτό από κουτσουλιές σε ενα χαρτάκι κουζίνας που θα έχεις φροντίσει να βάλεις στον πάτο του κλουβιού δεν θα μπορέσω να εχω μια γνώμη να σου πω κάτι...... Και για τα δυο πουλάκια εννοείται φωτό.........

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα Σωτηρη!!ναι θα το κανω σιγουρα απλα εστειλα πρωτα αυτες σαν γενικη εικονα και τις πιο συγκεκριμενες θα τις στειλω μετα που θα εχω βοηθεια.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

απο τη κοιλια το ξερω μου το εχουν ζητησει τα παιδια και θα στειλω.να στειλω και απο το λαιμο?ηθελα να στειλω πρωτα γενικες φωτο διοτι δεν εχουν ολοι την ιδια εικονα.θα στειλω και απο αλλους 2.αυτα τα καναρινια ηταν ολα μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο ολο το χειμωνα με τις ιδιες συνθηκες.καποια ειναι χειροτερα καποια αλλα σε φαινομενικα καλυτερη κατασταση.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

αυτος ειναι ο σκουφατος τον πηρα πριν κανενα οκταμηνο.αυτος ειναι μια χαρα θεωρητικα.απο την αρχη ειχε ενα σημειο ακαλυπτο απο πουπουλα πισω απο το κεφαλικοντα στο σβερκο αλλα θεωρησα οτι ετσι ειναι τα καναρινια με σκουφια.κανω λαθος?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

τωρα θα στειλω και του τελευταιου τις γενικες φωτο.συγνωμη αν εχω γινει κουραστικος αλλα επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος σκεφτομαι πως ισως καποια λεπτομερεια καπου βοηθησει.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## amatina

> αυτος ειναι και ο φρου φρου που εχει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.τον αγορασα μεσω φιλου καναρινα που μεσολαβησε σε γνωστο του για ενα καλο πουλι.τον πηρα 5 νοεμβριου σε αψογη κατασταση(απλα απιστευτα φοβιτσιαρης).τον ειχα κι αυτον παντα μεσα στις ιδιες συνθηκες με τους αλλους.η διατροφη του ιδια απολυτως και με τον πορτοκαλιο που ειδαμε προηγουμενως.καποια στιγμη πριν απο 1μισι μηνα παρουσιασε προβλημα στο ποδι.φανηκε το δαχτυλιδι να του προξενει προβλημα και ειχε πληγη ζορικη και δε πατουσε το ποδι.καθοταν σχεδον συνεχεια κατω σε μια γωνια.μετα τη χρηση betadine και επιθολ ολα καλα με το ποδι αλλα εχει πλεον τη φαγουρα και την ελλειψη πουπουλων στο λαιμο.βεβαια δε καθεται τουλαχιστον κατω πλεον.


Εάν είχες στείλει φωτο στο γιατρό δεν νομίζω  να σου έλεγε για ακάρεα ή ψείρες, μάλλον θα σου πρότεινε αντιβιοτική αλοιφή ή σταγόνες για τα μάτια και  τυλοσίνη, Baytril ,Doxycicline

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

λοιπον τωρα που τελειωσα τις γενικες να πω οτι οι 2 τελευταιοι δε ξυνονται ιδιαιτερα,απλα ο τελευταιος ο μπουμπουκος εδω και καιρο επισης δε κελαηδα.ο σκουφατος κελαηδα αλλα λιγα πραγματα και σαν κελαηδισμα και οσον αφορα τη συχνοτητα που το κανει.

----------


## ninos

Όλα τα πουλάκια σου έχουν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο φτέρωμα.

Η τροφή είναι αρκετα παχυντική για καναρίνια. Σίγουρα να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες από την κοιλιά των πουλιών. Θα βοηθήσει αρκετά..

----------


## jk21

Oπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια , τα περισσοτερα πουλακια εχουν κακη εικονα στο φτερωμα , στο ποστ 42 εχει θεμα και με το ματι του (καποια μολυνση ) και θεωρω αμεσα επιβεβλημενο να εχουμε απο ολα φωτο της κοιλιας τους και κουτσουλιων σε απορροφητικο λευκο χαρτι κουζινας , ενω οπου εχεις διαπιστωσει προβλημα στα ποδια και εκει κοντινη και κατω απο την πατουσα επισης αν βλεπεις χαμηλα καποιο ερεθισμο . Για το φτερωμα θελω να μου διευκρινισεις αν στα πουλια εχεις κανει προσφατα καποια επαλειψη με αλοιφη και εχει λαδωσει το φτερωμα τους ή φωτογραφηθηκαν λιγο μετα απο μπανιο .Αν τιποτα απο αυτα , τοτε στο ποστ 54 το πουλακι πρεπει να ειναι σιγουρα αρρωστο ενω μονο το αυτο στο 51 δειχνει στο φτερωμα καπως πιο καλη εικονα . 

Η τροφη ποια ειναι συγκεκριμενα; μου μοιαζει για ιθαγενων και οχι καναρινιων , φουλ παχυντικη και με τον rape seed ή rubsen να βρισκεται σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο .Αυτο ενισχυει τους φοβους μου για ενοχληση σε θυρεοειδη και συκωτι (ο θυρεοειδης επηρεαζει και το φτερωμα αλλα γενικα κανει ασθενικα τα πουλια οταν εχει διαταραχθει ) αλλα μπορει να εχεις και αλλα παθολογικα προβληματα , ανεξαρτητα απο αυτον και το rubsen . Koιτα επισης και εξωτερικα στο λαιμο να δεις αν υπαρχει κιτρινο λιπος κατω απ το φτερωμα

----------


## Μπιλλυ

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις συμβουλες σας!!αυριο νωρις το πρωι θα τους βαλω το χαρτι κουζινας για να εχω τις κουτσουλιες το μεσημερακι.θα προσπαθησω αυριο να βγαλω και τις φωτο των κοιλιων.επισης θα ανεβασω φωτο και απο τα ποδια διοτι σχεδον ολα ειχαν η εχουν θεματα με ποδαγρα η ερεθισμους.οσον αφορα το φτερωμα ειχα κανει σε ολους επαλειψη με επιθολ περιπου πριν 20 μερες περιπου.στο ποστ 54 εχει βραχει στη ποτιστρα οπως σχεδον ολοι.το κανουν πολυ συχνα.η τροφη τι εννοειται ποια ειναι συγκεκριμενα?εγω τη ζηταω σπεσιαλ τροφη για καναρινια με μπαριλα.θα κυτταξω και για το λιπος στο λαιμο.μου βαλατε πολλα να κανω και μου φαινονται βουνο αλλα χαιρομαι που εχω βρει ανθρωπους με πραγματικη διαθεση να βοηθησουν τους μικρους μας φιλους!!σας ευχαριστω ξανα ολους!!

----------


## jk21

εννοω την μαρκα του μιγματος σπορων και πιο συγκεκριμενο  μιγμα 

δες εδω πως υπαρχουν διαφορες εταιριες και καθε μια εχει περισσοτερα απ ενα μιγματα  Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια


το μιγμα σου παντως  δειχνει να εχει τον σπορο που σου εξηγησα οτι ειναι τουλαχιστον αμφιλεγομενος , αν οχι κακος σπορος 





 σαν τον βασικο του σπορο και σιγουρο σε ποσοστο ανω του 20 % , 

ενω ο καναρινοσπορος 



ειναι πολυ λιγοτερος απο οσο θα επρεπε .Ενα καναρινισιο μιγμα , εχει τουλαχιστον 65 % και συνηθως μεταξυ 75 με 80 %

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καταλαβα Δημητρη οκ.εγω επαιρνα παντα τροφη quiko.οταν γνωρισα ομως τον φιλο καναρινα που εχω ξανααναφερει μου ειπε να αλλαξω τροφη διοτι ελεγε οτι ηταν πολυ χαλια η συγκεκριμενη που εβαζα.μου συστησε εναν εκτροφεα καναρινιων που εχει δικο του petshop και εχει πολυ καλη φημη για τις τροφες του.η αληθεια πως οπου κι αν ρωτησα μου ειπαν τα καλυτερα για τις τροφες του.εγω λοιπον απο αυτον παιρνω σπεσιαλ χυμα με μπαριλα.οποτε τι με συμβουλευεις να κανω?επειδη τα καναρινια μου ολο βγαζουν θεματακια εχω αποριψει σχεδον τους πτηνιατρους και καθε λογης φιλους.εσεις με εχετε πεισει οτι κανετε καλη δουλεια και πραγματικα εχω διαθεση να ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σας!

----------


## amatina

Και στο ποστ 57 εχει θεμα και με το ματι του

----------


## ndlns

Μπορείς να πάρεις μια τροφή έτοιμη, συσκευασμένη, χωρίς ρούπσεν. Υπάρχουν πολλές. Αν δεις το λινκ του Δημήτρη πιο πάνω θα βρεις.
Στείλε και τις φωτογραφίες που σου είπε πιο πάνω και βλέπουμε.
Μία απορία : Όταν λες για την τροφή "σπέσιαλ με μπαρίλα" τι είναι το μπαρίλα; Εγώ μόνο τα ζυμαρικά ξέρω με αυτό το όνομα. Είναι κάποιος σπόρος; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλημερα φιλε Νικο.για την τροφη που με ρωτας ναι οντως εχει μεσα λιγη μπαριλα.ο συγκεκριμενος που την φτιαχνει εχει παρει τροφες και τις εχει βελτιωσει(κατα τη γνωμη του)με λιγη μπαριλα και δε ξερω εγω τι αλλο κανει.αυτη την τροφη την εφτιαξε περισσοτερο για διαγωνιστικα καναρινια και η αληθεια ειναι με λιγο παραπανω ρουπσεν για μαλακωμα της φωνης.ετσι μου ειπε τουλαχιστον ο παλιος καναρινας που συμβουλευομουν.τωρα ηθελα να ρωτησω...επειδη απο χρονο δεν εχω μπολικο(ειδικα σαββατοκυριακα)...εβαλα το χαρτι κουζινας για τις κουτσουλιες στις 11μισι το πρωι.απο τι ωρα και μετα θα βοηθουσε να στειλω φωτο?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ηθελα να ρωτησω επισης...χθες το απογευμα εβαλα σε ολους effipro.πρεπει να ξαναβαλω και αν ναι καθε ποτε?

----------


## amatina

ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣΘεραπεία παρασιτώσεων από ψύλλους (Ctenocephalides spp.) και κρότωνες (Dermacentorreticulatus). Η εντομοκτόνος δράση έναντι νέων μολύνσεων από ενήλικες ψύλλους διαρκεί μέχρι και 8εβδομάδες.Το προϊόν εκδηλώνει διαρκή ακαριοκτόνο δράση μέχρι και 4 εβδομάδες κατά των κροτώνων(Rhipicephalus sanguineus, Ixodes ricinus, Dermacentor reticulates). Εάν υπάρχουν κάποια είδηκροτώνων (Rhipicephalus sanguineus και Ixodes ricinus) όταν εφαρμόζεται το προϊόν, μπορεί να μηνθανατωθούν όλα μέσα στις πρώτες 48 ώρες, αλλά μπορεί να θανατωθούν μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.Το προϊόν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μέρος της θεραπευτικής αγωγής για τον έλεγχο τηςΑλλεργικής Δερματίτιδας από Ψύλλους, εφόσον διαγνωστεί αρχικά από τον κτηνίατρο. Λόγω έλλειψης σχετικών μελετών ασφαλείας, το ελάχιστο διάστημα μεταξύ θεραπειών είναι 4εβδομάδες

----------


## Μπιλλυ

σε ευχαριστω Aματινα για την επισημανση!

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα!!σημερα το μεσημερακι καθως ημουν στο λαπτοπ ειδα ενα ζωυφιο να περνα απο το λαπτοπ μαυρο μικρο.προσπαθησα να το φωτογραφησω κοντινη αλλα δε μπορουσα.τελικα το σκοτωσα και υστερα απο πολλη προσπαθεια αταφερα να βγαλω μια οσο το δυνατον κοντινοτερη φωτο γαι να μου πειτε αν σας μοιαζει για ψειρα.μπηκα και στο ποστ για τη κοκκινη ψειρα και μου φαινεται οτι μοιαζει.εσεις τι λετε?(σορρυ για τη χαμηλη ποιοτητα της φωτο,εκανα οτι μπορουσα).

----------


## amatina

*Παρασιτικά αρθρόποδα σε πτηνά.*
https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...fig1_273128456

----------


## jk21

> καλημερα φιλε Νικο.για την τροφη που με ρωτας ναι οντως εχει μεσα λιγη μπαριλα.ο συγκεκριμενος που την φτιαχνει εχει παρει τροφες και τις εχει βελτιωσει(κατα τη γνωμη του)με λιγη μπαριλα και δε ξερω εγω τι αλλο κανει.αυτη την τροφη την εφτιαξε περισσοτερο για διαγωνιστικα καναρινια και η αληθεια ειναι με λιγο παραπανω ρουπσεν για μαλακωμα της φωνης.ετσι μου ειπε τουλαχιστον ο παλιος καναρινας που συμβουλευομουν.τωρα ηθελα να ρωτησω...επειδη απο χρονο δεν εχω μπολικο(ειδικα σαββατοκυριακα)...εβαλα το χαρτι κουζινας για τις κουτσουλιες στις 11μισι το πρωι.απο τι ωρα και μετα θα βοηθουσε να στειλω φωτο?




Περιλλα εννοει ο Βασιλης ...

Αυτο που διαβαζετε για ενισχυμενα διαγωνιστικα μιγματα (με τον σπορο , το rubsen δηλαδη , που πειραζει το θυρεοειδη για να επηρεαζεται η ενταση της φωνης τους ) , να ξερετε οτι συμβαινει εδω και δεκαετιες σταθερα σε μεγαλο ποσοστο των εκτροφεων , ασχετα αν υπαρχει φοβος αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις απο τοτε που αρχισα να δινω στοιχεια για το rape seed -rubsen και κυριως οταν καποια στιγμη ειχε αναφερει αρνητικα σχολια σε σεμιναριο για τιμπραντο , γνωστος ξενος κριτης . Η παροχη συνεχιζεται με μιγματα που το 25 % ρουπσεν ειναι μαλλον λιγο ... Τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει και ουτε προκειται ... το << φυτικο >> rubsen ειναι αθωο ακουνε απο  χειλη  που εμπιστευονται , οποτε συνεχιζουν . Για το ... ζωικο θα μαθουμε στο μελλον ... 

Βασιλη εδω και κατι μερες για να σε βοηθησω ζητησα τις κοιλιες των πουλιων , τις κουτσουλιες τους και καποιες αλλες παρατηρησεις στο κορμι τους και ειδικα κατω απο τα πουπουλα του λαιμου . Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αν αυτο δεν γινει και δεν προκειται να αντιληφθεις το προβλημα με την ποσοτητα ρουπσεν της συγκεκριμενης τροφης , αν δεν ανοιξεις ποτε το συνδεσμο που σου ειχα δωσει στο ποστ  20

Καλα εκανες με το effipro αλλα δεν θα ξαναψεκασεις πριν περασει μηνας . Θα ψεκαζεις 1 φορα το μηνα μια συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο . Αν δεν βρεθουν ψειρες , σε πουλια που ισως κλωσσανε (αν βαλεις για γεννες ) δεν πειραζει να καθυστερησεις και παραπανω , για να μη τα ενοχλησεις .Αν ομως βρεις ψειρες , ο μηνας πρεπει να τηρηθει σε ολα αυστηρα

----------


## Μπιλλυ

δημητρη ξερω τι μου εχεις ζητησει ...δε το αμελω απλα δεν εχω τοσο χρονο παρασκευη σαββατο κυριακη.απο δευτερα θα στειλω τα παντα.ειμαι και αρχαριος και καποιες διαδικασιες που εσας σας φαινονται ευκολες (φωτο κοιλιας π.χ.)  μαλλον θα με παιδεψουν λιγακι και θελω να εχω χρονο οταν το επιχειρησω.οσον αφορα τις κουτσουλιες εβαλα χαρτι κουζινας το πρωι αλλα δε βρηκα χρονο ολη τη μερα για φωτο.να υποθεσω πως θα βαλω καινουριο χαρτι το πρωι για να στειλω φωτο η θα βοηθησει και το ηδη υπαρχον?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλημερα αρχισα να στελνω οπτικο υλικο οπως μου ειχε ζητηθει και ειχα δεσμευθει για σημερα.οι φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες ειναι απο τα 4 καναρινια.δεν ειναι φρεσκες(σημερινες) και δε ξερω αν βοηθαει.παντως εχω ανανεωσει το χαρτι κουζινας το πρωι οποτε αν απαιτουνται αλλες φωτο θα μπορουσα να στειλω.σε καμια ωριτσα θα ανεβασω και τις φωτο των κοιλιων.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα υστερα απο πολυ κοπο ανεβαζω τις φωτο για κοιλια.ελπιζω να βγαλετε ακρη παιδια!

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Μπιλλυ

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## panagos

Όλα τα πουλάκια σου έχουν αρκετό λίπος στο λαιμό, ειδικά τα 2 πρώτα.Νομίζω η δίαιτα θα είναι απο τα πρώτα που θα σου προτείνουν οι ειδικοί του φορουμ.

----------


## Μπιλλυ

σε ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη.κι εγω περιμενω με αγωνια τι θα μου πουν τα παιδια για να μαθω επιτελους τι εχουν και ταλαιπωρουνται.με αυτα που διαβασα νομιζω οτι ο δημητρης ειχε δικιο που επεμενε για το ρουπσεν.

----------


## ninos

Έχεις πρόβλημα με λίπος και είναι λογικό λόγο της διατροφής που τους κάνεις (μείγμα, αυγοτροφη)

----------


## amastro

Νομίζω ότι σοβαρό θέμα με το λίπος έχει το 1ο καναρίνι.
Τα άλλα 3 έχουν λίγο λίπος στο λαιμό. Εκτός αν με ξεγελάνε οι φωτογραφίες.
Οι κουτσουλιές δεν φαίνονται περίεργες. Στην 1η φωτο πρέπει να "κοκκινίζουν" 
από την κόκκινη αυγοτροφή.

----------


## jk21

> καλησπερα στη παρεα!εχω 4 καναρινια και τα 2 απο αυτα παρουσιαζουν εντονη φαγουρα και βγαζουν τα πουπουλα γυρω απο το λαιμο.τα καναρινια ειναι αρσενικα και τα ειχα παντα μεσα.εχουν σταματησει να κελαηδανε τα τρια απο αυτα και μονο ενα κατι κανει.απο οτι εχω αλιευσει στο ιντερνετ μαλλον ,μιλαμε για παρασιτα.η τροφη ειναι αψογη,τ πουλια ιδιαιτερως καθαρα ακι θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.ευχαριστω πολυ!



ποια απ αυτα που εβαλες παρουσιαζανε ή παρουσιαζουν φαγουρα;  μετα το effipro συνεχιζει η φαγουρα ; Σε ποια ακουγες το τσακ τσακ (αν μπορουσες τοτε να διακρινεις γιατι ηταν βραδυ αν θυμαμαι καλα )

Η εικονα στο λαιμο (αν θυμαστε ειχα μιλησει και ζητουσα επιμονως και τον λαιμο ) ειναι χαρακτηριστικη που πρωτη φορα πριν 9 σχεδον χρονια , ειχα δει σε καποιον αλλο διαδικτυακο χωρο (δεν γνωριζα τοτε για το ρουπσεν και μολις λιγο μετα αρχισα να το ψαχνω ) σε εκτροφεα τιμπραντο και νομιζα οτι ειχε να κανει με υπερφορτωση συμπληρωματων .Τοτε ειχε αναφερει μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα , οτι εδινε μιγμα προοριζομενο για καναρινια φωνης σε περιοδο διαγωνισμων που εφτιαχνε και πουλουσε γνωστο pet shop εκεινης της εποχης , με τεραστια ποσοτητα ρουμπσεν , κατι που συνηθιζοτανε συνολικα ισως και πανευρωπαικα .Στην πορεια μετα απ οσα ο γραφικος jk επιμονα φωναζε για το ρουπσεν , και κυριως οσα παρουσιασε που τα εδινε σαν στοιχεια η επιστημη , σιγα σιγα καποια πραγματα αλλαξανε αλλα κυριως σε εκτροφεις καναρινιων εμφανισης και τυπου και στα καναρινια φωνης , μονο σε περιοδους εκτος διαγωνισμων .Τοτε απλα οι περισσοτεροι δεν δινουν οσο καποτε .Οι τιμπρανταδες ... οι μαλινουαδες και των harz δινουν σταθερα παρα πολυ οι περισσοτεροι .Η εικονα εκεινη οπως και η σημερινη η δικια σου ειδικα στο πρωτο πουλακι , ειναι μια συνηθισμενη για τα δικα μου ματια , αφου off the record , την εχω δει αρκετες φορες αλλα για αλλα χιλια χρονια να τα λεμε , δεν θα αλλαξει και στο τσακ τσακ ολοι θα τρεχουν για pulmosan . Θα ημουν ασοβαρος να σου πω οτι λιπος στο λαιμο σημανει επιστημονικα θυρεοειδης προβληματικος . Αν και σε ανθρωπους υπαρχει τετοια συμπτωματολογια , κυριως στον υποθυρεοειδισμο , ενω διογκωση υπαρχει και στην περιπτωση βρογχοκηλης με παρομοια συνηθως αιτια εμφανισης .Ο θυρεοειδης και τα προβληματα του ανιχνευονται με τεστ αιματος και σε μικρα πουλια  το αιμα δεν επαρκει για κατι τετοιο .Δεν σου υποσχομαι οτι αν κοψεις το μιγμα τα πουλια θα επανελθουν πληρως αλλα θα δεις βελτιωση . Οι αδυνατες  κοιλιες μαλιστα , ειναι ακομα ενα σημαδι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα , ενω τα πουλια τρωνε μιγμα που εχει τουλαχιστον 50 % σπορους λιπαρους ( θα ηθελα να μαθεις ποιο χρησιμοποιειτε ως βασικο , ασχετα απο την οποια προσθηκη περιλλα .Καποιο της versele μου θυμιζει για ιθαγενη ) .Ο θυρεοειδης εκδηλωνεται και σαν υποθυρεοειδισμος αλλα και ως υπερθυρεοειδισμος .Στον πρωτο παχαινεις ευκολα .Στον δευτερο τρως του σκασμου και δεν παιρνεις βαρος 

Δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι για ολα φταιει το rubsen ειδικα αλλα το μιγμα πρεπει να το αλλαξεις .Για αυγοτροφες κλπ μπορει να πιστευω διαφορα για τις ετοιμες αλλα εδω αυτο που εχει σημασια αμεσα να γινει ειναι αυτο . Ευχομαι οι δουνε στο μελλον το θεμα αυτο , να αδραξουν κατι θετικο για τα πουλια τους ... εγω αρκετα φωναξα και κουρασα στο παρελθον και κουραστηκα στο παρον

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλησπερα παιδια σε ολους και χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολους για τις συμβουλες!!Φιλε μου Δημητρη εννοειται οτι  θα κοψω αμεσως την συγκεκριμενη τροφη που τους δινω.εχεις να μου προτεινεις τι πρεπει να παρω για τροφη?αυγοτροφη κοκκινη δινω στον πρωτο στη φωτο και στον τελευταιο τον μοσαικ.επισης αυγο βραστο σχεδον 3 κυριακες το μηνα σε ολους.πρεπει να κανω κατι και για αυτο?ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ο πρωτος και ο δευτερος τρεφονταν για κανενα τριμηνο(το φθινοπωρο) μονο με καναβουρι και ασπουρι(αν τα λεω σωστα) λογω διαιτας που μου ειχε συστησει κτηνιατρος.επιση για δοση τροφης τους εβαζα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου καθε πρωι.εδω και 2 μηνες ο γνωστος μου καναρινας μου ειπε να τους βαζω 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου καθε πρωι.συμφωνειτε με αυτο?οσον αφορα τη φαγουρα παρουσιαζαν και ακομα παρουσιαζουν και μετα το effipro ο πρωτος και ο τελευταιος.επισης το τσακ τσακτο ακουγα επισης στον πρωτο και στον τελευταιο.εχω αναφερει ξανα οτι τα πουλια τα ειχα παντα μεσα και εδω και κανενα μηνα τα εχω βγαλει μονιμα εξω εκτος απο τον πρωτο που τον εχω μεσα και τον βγαζω εξω οταν εχει καλο καιρο.για προστατευτικα συμφωνειτε με τα διχτυα ψαρεματος στα κλουβια που με συμβουλευσε ο καναρινας?εχω βεβαια κατασκευες πλεγματα για αρπακτικα απλα θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας!

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ο πρωτος καναρινος που φαινεται πιο επιβαρυμενος απο ολους συμφωνα με αυτα που λεμε δε σταματαει να κελαηδαει...ειναι νορμαλ αυτο?επισης απο κελαηδισμα εχει κοπει στον δευτερο και στον τελευταιο.συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα παλι βραδυατικα.απλα μεσα απο τα προβληματα πρωτη φορα νιωθω οτι παει να βγει μια ακρη με το τι τρεχει με τα καναρινια και με ενθουσιαζει αυτο!!

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης ξεχασα να αναφερω πως ολοι χανουν πουπουλα.στα πουπουλα  εχουμε διαφοροποιηση...τα πιο πολλα τα χανει ο τριτος και μετα ο μοσαικ ο τελευταιος.ο μοσαικ ειναι αυτος που εχει χασει πολλα απο το λαιμο.

----------


## Titribit

> ο πρωτος καναρινος που φαινεται πιο επιβαρυμενος απο ολους συμφωνα με αυτα που λεμε δε σταματαει να κελαηδαει...ειναι νορμαλ αυτο?επισης απο κελαηδισμα εχει κοπει στον δευτερο και στον τελευταιο.συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα παλι βραδυατικα.απλα μεσα απο τα προβληματα πρωτη φορα νιωθω οτι παει να βγει μια ακρη με το τι τρεχει με τα καναρινια και με ενθουσιαζει αυτο!!



η εικονα του πουλιου νομιζω οτι δινει ασφαλεστερες πληροφοριες για την κατασταση του σε σχεση με το κελαιδημα που αναφερεις

----------


## Μπιλλυ

ναι εννοειται φιλε Αντωνη δεν αντιλεγω.απλα οταν θυμηθω κατι το αναφερω διοτι μπορει μια λεπτομερεια που εμενα μου φαινεται ασημαντη καποιον με εμπειρια μπορει να τον  οδηγησει καπου..

----------


## jk21

Aσχετα απο ποιο εχει πιο καταπονημενο φτερωμα ή οχι  ή αν κελαηδα ή οχι , η αρχικη φαγουρα εχει διαφοροποιηθει προς το καλυτερο μετα τη χρηση effipro ή οχι ; 


ειτε εχει σχεση το rubsen με το προβλημα φαγουρας των πουλιων και τους ηχους που ειχες ακουσει   ειτε οχι , το μιγμα που δινεις ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλο για πουλια και αδυνατων να δεχθω οτι τρωνε (και μαλιστα δυο κουταλια το καθενα ) απο αυτο και δεν εχουν ολα φουλ λιπος , παρα μονο αν εχει ενοχληθει ο θυρεοειδης και εχουν υπερθυρεοειδισμο και δεν παχαινουν .Με εξαιρεση το πρωτο , τα αλλα τρια εχουν κοιλια χωρις σχεδον καθολου λιπος , εικονα που συχνα ουτε μιγματα με 90 % κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο καθαρα αμυλουχο σπορο ) δεν μπορουν να πετυχουν 

το τσακ τσακ εχει ξανακουστει; 

το μιγμα μπορεις να μαθεις πως λεγεται;

----------


## Μπιλλυ

νομιζω πως δεν εχει μειωθει η φαγουρα Δημητρη αλλα θα μπορω να στο πω σιγουρα αυριο που θα τους παρατηρησω πιο πολυ.το τσακ τσακ το ακουσα χθες μια φορα απο τον ερρικο τον πρωτο στις φωτο γιατι αυτος ειναι μεσα τωρα και τον ακουω.τον ακουσα μονο μια φορα χθες αποψε οχι.αυριο θα μαθω πως λεγεται το μιγμα και θα στο αναφερω.τι παιρνω για τροφη δημητρη?

----------


## Μπιλλυ

επισης να μειωσω ποσοτητα τροφης?να βαζω ενα κουταλακι τη μερα?

----------


## jk21

Nα παρεις ενα μιγμα χωρις runbsen ( υπαρχουν διαφορα και θα σου προτεινουν ισως αλλα μελη μας , καποια που δινουν , γιατι εγω παιρνω μεμονωμενους σπορους και κανω δικο μου μιγμα )  και στο μεν πρωτο πουλακι να το αραιωνεις μισο μισο με καναρινοσπορο και να δινεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα , στα υπολοιπα ομως δωστο οπως το παρεις ,μονο ομως ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου και θα τα βλεπουμε μια φορα την εβδομαδα πως θα διαφοροποιηθουν , αποφασιζοντας τοτε για τυχον αλλαγες .Ισως και στο πρωτο να χρειαστει να δωσεις ακομα πιο αραιο μιγμα με κεχρι αλλα θελω πρωτα να δουμε την αλλαγη με την συσταση που ειπα 

Θηλυκα πουλια υπαρχουν στην εκτροφη ;

----------


## Μπιλλυ

οχι Δημητρη δεν εχω θηλυκα.αυριο θα ξεκινησω ενεργειες για νεα τροφη μολις παρω και γνωμες απο αλλα μελη για το τι να παρω.σε εχω ζαλισει αλλα μια ερωτησουλα ακομη....να τα εχω συνεχεια εξω η να τα φερω μεσα?επισης φρουτα και λαχανικα βαζω?

----------


## panagos

Καλό θα ήταν να τους έφτιαχνες ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής για να μη χάνεις τη μπάλα για το τι να τους βάζεις καθε μέρα.π.χ Δευτέρα αυγοτροφή ,Τρίτη λαχανικό ,Τετάρτη φρούτο.Εννοείτε πως δίνεις φρούτα και λαχανικά--> Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας   απλά φρόντισε να βάζει ποσότητες οι οπόίες θα τρώγωνται το πολύ σε 2-3 ώρες.Δε πρέπει να μένουν παραπάνω γιατί χαλάνε.

----------


## panagos

Καλύτερα να τους έχεις έξω, απλά φρόντισε να μην τους χτυπά ο ήλιος, να μην είναι σε μέρος που τους χτυπούν ρεύματα αέρα και πολύ σημαντικο αν μπορείς φρόντισε να τους προστατέψεις απο κουνούπια ,φτιαχνοντας κάποια κατασκευή με σίτα.

----------


## panagos

Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις δική σου αυγοτροφή είναι πανέυκολο και ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα.δες εδώ -->  Συνταγές αυγοτροφής

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καλημερα στη παρεα.οκ Παναγιωτη  σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.ξεκιναω αμεσα οσες αλλαγες απαιτουνται!παρακαλω παιδια εχουμε καποιες προτασεις για τροφη?

----------


## jk21

> μια ερωτησουλα ακομη....να τα εχω συνεχεια εξω η να τα φερω μεσα?επισης φρουτα και λαχανικα βαζω?


Με καλυψε ο Παναγιωτης

----------


## Μπιλλυ

καληαπερα παιδια!μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε μια καλη τροφη για καναρινια χωρις ρουπσεν?

----------


## IscarioTis

υπαρχουν πολλες τροφες χωρις ρουπσεν πρεπει να ψαξεις γιατι το καθε πουλι ειναι διαφορετικο και θελει αλλη τροφη
μπορεις επισης να φτιαξεις δικο σου μειγμα τροφης


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είτε έτοιμο είτε φτιαγμένο από μεμονωμένους σπόρους, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές.

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Ποιο μίγμα σπόρων δίνουμε στα καναρίνια μας*

----------

